# No file renaming on Cloudy desktop?



## RobOK (Dec 11, 2019)

I just want to make sure I am not missing something. After 15 years of meticulously naming photo images, if I ingest with Cloudy there is no way to rename them from what the Camera picks?

In reality, I might not care that much, but still curious.

Rob.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 11, 2019)

Correct, you cannot yet rename files in any of the cloud apps. If you are still using Classic as well as the cloud apps then you can rename the files in Classic and that change does sync to the cloud.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 11, 2019)

FWIW, I used to rename everything, and eventually realized that in cloudy, it just doesn't matter.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 11, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> FWIW, I used to rename everything, and eventually realized that in cloudy, it just doesn't matter.


It never really mattered in Classic either.   Old habits die slowly.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 11, 2019)

It may not matter in Cloudy, which distinguishes images in other ways, but one app's capability is not a good reason to dismiss good practice such as proper filenaming. That's Aperture 1.0 level thinking. The day you decide to leave Cloudy, poor filenames will come back to bite.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> It may not matter in Cloudy, which distinguishes images in other ways, but one app's capability is not a good reason to dismiss good practice such as proper filenaming. That's Aperture 1.0 level thinking. The day you decide to leave Cloudy, poor filenames will come back to bite.



Lightroom Classic and Lightroom both distinguish images “in other ways”. If you use Lightroom or Classic as your only DAM tool, you won’t need to see file names unless you really want to. Keywords Collections and metadata other than file name are all you need to managing your image inventory. If you want to rename, rename on Export where you won’t be managing your images with Lightroom. If you decide to leave Lightroom of Classic you can then rename your original file presumably because you will be using a less capable DAM tool. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 12, 2019)

Apps are ultimately temporary, good practice isn't. Having multiple files with the same name just isn't good practice, whatever the app, and one good thing about Cloudy Lightroom is that it uses hash calculations to identify and distinguish files. But sooner or later, you move on, and it's not wise to leave best practice until tomorrow. If I wanted to use Cloudy, I'd rename files with a robust filenaming convention, either before they get into Cloudy or as soon as they hit Classic.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> Apps are ultimately temporary, good practice isn't. Having multiple files with the same name just isn't good practice,


Ultimately, I have only one file shot with that date(timestamp) and that camera S/N.   This makes every photo file unique and all of these unique elements are a part of the file metadata.   Also a part of that same metadata is the element designated as "FileName"   A good DAM tool will track this metadata and making a file name irrelevant.


----------



## RobOK (Dec 12, 2019)

I understand where you are coming from, but physical file naming has been part of photography culture for a long time. I like when the name flashes on the screen or is exported in the folder that I can instantly know the data and camera because that is how I chose to do things. I think you are coming on a little strong to say "a good DAM makes the name irrelevant".  Maybe *inside the DAM it is irrelevant but out in the world it might be. Maybe I work for a media outlet that requires specific naming or maybe it is my preference. It is a user feature that i want in a DAM whether it is required inside or not.

EDIT: I am going to ingest in Cloudy and bulk rename in Classic. I think Adobe should add this *option to Cloudy, but i don't think they will.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 12, 2019)

But the OS doesn't respect that date or EXIF detail, which undermines the uniqueness (and that applied to other apps and often the tired user).  Sooner or later you will move on, which is when best practice stands you in good stead.


----------

